# a sad sad day....



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Well.. sad to say my turbo project is off.. Ive run out of money, and i have no more luck. unfortunatly im havening to sell all my turbo stuff in order to catch up with ends.. so that way my ends will meet until i can get a GOOD job.. warehousing isnt working with me.. Oh.. but the turbo project isnt gone. its just on.. hold


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh man, that sucks dude... Well, you gotta do what you gotta do man. I was almost to the point where I didn't see it through for probably the same reasons. I just made it out alive....for now.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Well.. sad to say my turbo project is off.. Ive run out of money, and i have no more luck. unfortunatly im havening to sell all my turbo stuff in order to catch up with ends.. so that way my ends will meet until i can get a GOOD job.. warehousing isnt working with me.. Oh.. but the turbo project isnt gone. its just on.. hold



You need to age a few more years get married to a Finiacial wizard like me, thats the only reason i can do mine at all. Her motto, is Spend NO money, she doesn't even spend her own money just save and saves. She got me out of the finicial gutter, it's nice. 

Dave


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

sweeeet.. I am currently seeking new employment, and after i find it, i may be able to actually get the ball up and running


----------

